# How's your unrefined shea working out?



## kidsngarden (Oct 28, 2007)

I am LOVING IT!!!! I use it on my forhead that flakes like a snaket shedding skin- bit ole' chunks and it is clearing it right up with no breakouts at all.

I haven't tried it in my lotion recipe yet, but I made a lotion bar with it that is divine. And there is no odor so I'm thinking there will be no odor in my lotion as well. BTW I used Lillians honey fragrance for my lotion bars at 2ml per 6 oz and it is amazing. I could just drink that stuff!

So for my next shea coop I found out that if I call in my order I won't have to pay sales tax which would save us 8-9%! so it will be cheaper! Carrie on the whisk is due to have a coop on this in January and I think she gets a better deal than me because she does such a massive volume so watch for her posts in the bargain bin! 

Bethany


----------



## Halo-M Nubians (Oct 26, 2007)

I have done two batches of whipped shea so far. One with added liquid oils and one with just shea and scent which I like the best. The shea smell alters the scent a bit but no one seems to mind. I gave out about 15- 2 oz tubs of it for christmas presents and everyone thought it smelled good. Did one with Lavender EO for my sensitive folks and one with energy from BB. The label appeal of the "unrefined" and "fair trade" was nice, most people notcied that. I would like to try lotions bars and soap as well, just haven't had the chance.


----------



## Ravens Haven (Oct 26, 2007)

I have used it in a batch of soap that is still curing and made some melted shea with sweet almond oil in it that i really like, it isn't whipped I just melted it and added some oil and Peppermint EO and let it harden again. Good stuff. Will have to get some more...
Thanks


----------



## kidsngarden (Oct 28, 2007)

If you want to see my lotion bars I posted a picture on the backwardsbidding forum for fun! I think they turned out great, but I need a smaller tin for them. Gosh, I hate having to by yet MORE packaging! I was trying to scale back!

Bethany


----------



## Josie (Oct 26, 2007)

I LOVE it! Just "gorgeous" stuff... i've only done a bit of playing around with it... mostly been using it as is! I'm hooked


----------



## Sondra (Oct 25, 2007)

I really love it. haven't made anything with it yet but have been using as is on my hands and face. BOY is it nice.


----------



## Truly (Oct 26, 2007)

I used it in a batch just today. I sub'd 16oz of shea for 14oz of lard in the Walmart recipe. Yes, I used the soap calc.

It looks beautiful. We'll see how it turns out.


----------



## Carolyn (Oct 27, 2007)

hmm gonna have to get some the next time. Carolyn


----------

